# Blighted ovum



## Uma (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi I am from India 42 years,  recently had a miscarriage with blighted ovum.  T2 since many Years .  This was my first time pregnancy..   Trying to conceive again . . Controlling by sugar level . . . Any suggestions


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear about this.....

Is this condition related to diabetes?

Obviously keeping good control will give you the best chance that anyone else would also have...


----------



## Uma (Nov 16, 2016)

I had not planned for  pregnancy . . . Was on diabetes tablets before . . Blighted ovum can happen to anyone I guess . doc said it must be an old egg.   I might have happened to me because  I had a unplanned pregnancy with diabetes .  Still in a dilemma whether should I try again with my age factor and diabetes .


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 16, 2016)

As a man I couldn't possibly give meaningful advice but if you have no children then I would say you should try for one, but planned, so get all the iron tablets and anything else you need, be pro active with the diabetes control....and off you go.....

what are the doctors saying? are there services set up to support family planning for diabetic mothers...


----------



## Uma (Nov 16, 2016)

Ya there are...but have not enquired yet


----------



## trophywench (Nov 16, 2016)

Well you should Uma - there are pre-conception clinics who will help you on both sides - diabetes control as well as getting preg - then there is specialist help and advice with it all once you have conceived - extra scans etc.

They'll firstly look at your bloods - both your HbA1c and your day to day control - and help you with that to try and get you in tip-top health before you get pregnant.  You will also need a higher dose of folic acid capsules preferably before you catch and for a certain amount of time after you do, which are only available on prescription not over the counter.

Good luck and I sincerely hope your PLANNED pregnancy goes well !


----------



## Cleo (Nov 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the miscarriage.
Plenty of non diabetic women have miscarriages so it's impossible to say whether the diabetes played a part.  However if you are thinking of trying for a baby id strongly recommned that you Get in touch with your diabetic team so they can advise on things like BG control, folic acid etc

In terms of your age - I had my first when I was 37 and my second was born 1 month before I turned 40, so I wasn't exactly considered to be young but the time was right for us.  If you want to try for a baby then go for it  
Good luck !


----------



## Uma (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for all your reply and encouraging posts..  Controlling my sugar level now. . . Still the miscarriage is not over yet . . On medication . . . Probably will try to conceive in February . . Hope everything goes fine


----------

